# Paddling pools.. what ones?



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

Im curious as lots of people say they have paddling pools for their dogs and i want to get one.. do you all just have standard kiddy one or proper doggy ones as they are so expensive.

Dont the claws rip through the bottom of normal ones?


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

i bought a fairly sturdy one from Tesco's . dogs wouldn't get in it


----------



## Retri (Feb 22, 2012)

I was thinking this the other day when I saw someone had one for the dogs, I can imagine CJ and a paddling pool 

'oh oh, whats this!'
'ooh, its wet' 
'I wonder what happens if I bite this?'
'oh well that was fun for 5 minutes, wonder if mummy has left some shoes laying around for me to chew...'


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

hubby and i going to either asda or tesco tonight so gonna see what i can find.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I have one of the hard plastic clam shell ones. 
Was donated me by a friend.

They got a cheap inflatible one last year, lasted 5 mins if that. This ones great though.


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

I only have a Jack Russell so these are okay for mine but not sure about larger breeds- I use the apple shaped hard plastic sand/water pits from Argos- Around £18 for a pair and he cannot bite through them but loves them  I put them next to one another and he jumps back and forth fishing out his toys for ages on days like today.


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

Jackie99 said:


> I only have a Jack Russell so these are okay for mine but not sure about larger breeds- I use the apple shaped hard plastic sand/water pits from Argos- Around £18 for a pair and he cannot bite through them but loves them  I put them next to one another and he jumps back and forth fishing out his toys for ages on days like today.


this is the one i have for opie. he loves it. sometimes hell curl up in it to cool down, othertimes he'll sprawl in it with his bum hanging out while he drinks the water 










don't worry, it's normally full of nice clean water. this was after a really muddy walk


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

I bought one this morning for Mylo, 3pounds from Morrisons bargin!!!

Yeah its great and he 'could' lay down in it .... only problem is he's scared of it!
First a scary noise of his wicked owner blowing it up and then putting in 'many' buckets at water into it.

I tried to get him into it and when i did he stood in it like he does in the bath with a 'i hate you' look!


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

We get ours one of these 

Buy 10ft Easy Set Paddling Pool at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Paddling pools and water games.

They usually (touch wood) last a spring and summer season - in fact - ours is going up this evening.

We didn't have one last year because we were advised not to with one of my girls bad legs (as we can't keep her out of it) - so our black girl hasn't had a summer with one yet - GULP

She's either going to love it or kill it 

It is so hot out the back now, they desperately need something - I can't get some of mine in at all when the pool is out.

Touch wood - we have had more problems with the inflatable part of the sides (the water actually holds the pool up) - than we have with the base - once the water is in - believe me - they are steadfast solid 

Been trying to find some pictures of them - but they all seem to have gone walkabout - if I can find any, will post a couple here


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

Haha bless him.. i think grizz would be the same, he will paddle on one walk we do where there is a stream but he has to be coaxed in and if it gets too deep - touches his tummy he is out.. and we have to walk in it as well.

dont think he would do more than stand in a paddling pool but would be nice to see.. god knows what zelda would think of it, closest she has been to that was chasing a toy and did a backwards roll into grizzlers water bowl lol.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I have the Trixie Dog Pool from Zooplus - had always just used kiddie pools but they were always either too small or ripped far too easily. The Trixie one is a bit expensive - but works out cheaper than buying loads kiddie pools that get broken in a matter of minutes!

My giant breed dogs can get in, lay down, have a splash about etc, in the largest size fine.

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/dog_toys_dog_training/floating_dog_toys/other_floating_toys/60760


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

I have a solid plastic kiddies one for Dex- He LOVES it.........


----------



## Staceyxxx (Mar 24, 2011)

Google Image Result for http://www.perfecthome.net.au/uploaded_files/product_images/BIG1_2011_01_08_17_51_53.jpg

This is what my dogs have they are £7 per half in tesco x


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

We've had steel rimmed pools, Fletcher won't get in it, so we've once again resorted to inflatable ones, we've got wise this year though, we don't fill it to the rim, we don't blow up the top rim so it's not taught and therefore not as easy to puncture with claws. My terrorist walk right the way around the top of it yesterday and it's still intact!


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

We have this one


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

think I'm going to buy a solid one this year. Last year I ended up with 4 inflatables, one inside each other, 2 with ripped bases and one with a split seam, but after about a week the intact one was also beginning to go along the seam.

We also have a baby bath from Ikea (cost me £1.50 in a sale) that Angus likes fishing toys out of/drowining toys in.


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

mine wouldnt play or bother with the paddling pool i got for them so now i put the sprinkler on and they run about in that with the kids :lol:


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

mumof6 said:


> mine wouldnt play or bother with the paddling pool i got for them so now i put the sprinkler on and they run about in that with the kids :lol:


we have a hosepipe pipe ban


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

dexter said:


> we have a hosepipe pipe ban


Haven't you had one in place for pretty much a couple of years now  I seem to remember some of them spilling over into the winter


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

We had one of those blue plastic shells last year but the dogs didn't go near it...has anyone got any ideas how to get them to like getting in it?? Id like to get them another one but don't know wether they'd use it or not


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

swarthy said:


> Haven't you had one in place for pretty much a couple of years now  I seem to remember some of them spilling over into the winter


yep. and they want to build loads more houses


----------



## Neil Vittles (Jun 18, 2015)

We bought a small one last year for Daisy as she was just 4 months old, it did develop a small slit in the underside but I think it was the paving slabs that caused that, not her claws and a piece of sticky back plastic sorted that out. We didn't inflate the top ring last year so that it was lower & if she decided to chew it, it wouldn't matter but although she loved chewing everything, she didn't even try. 

We bought it because she had a total water craving, being a Labrador, it was hard to keep her out of the shower when we were in there and any bowl of water she would stick her feet in and spill it everywhere, after having the pool to splash about in, the water bowls were boring & left alone.

The reason for adding to this thread 3 years from the OP is that Daisy has out grown her paddling pool & I was interested in the 'fast up' pools and whether anyone had any experience of dogs using the small ones of these (8' x 2'). I know the wall is a very important part of these, also can Labrador sized dogs get in and more importantly out OK.

Anybody with experience I would appreciate your advice.

Thanks


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

I have the plastic ones but we bought them a 10ft circular one last year. They didn't break it, BiL putting it away and ripping it broke it. They loved it and we had their friends round for pool parties.


----------



## Neil Vittles (Jun 18, 2015)

I love that! "They loved it and we had their friends round for pool parties." that sounds brilliant. Daisy goes to the beach every weekend when she's not in season & the tide time is suitable (I don't do early @ weekends). Although she races madly into the sea, I've never seen her sit in the water, only run around madly, she won't sit in the small paddling pool either, I tried last Saturday but even with the promise of a treat, when she started to squat, something in her head said "Don't do it!" and she stood up again. I wanted to get something deeper so that she can maybe get up to chest height in the water to cool down but I was worried about how she would deal with jumping in to a pool that deep. Ironically I think she'd jump straight in to duck pound where we walk her given half a chance but it's not clean enough (and I don't know how deep it is!)


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

We have the Argos apple one about £15,, he jumps between the sandpit and pool. Don't buy from Homebase though, its a pound cheaper but you only get one half, Steve


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

That's great Steve, I've been thinking of one of these for lil un and Muttly. Muttly loves the sand, but not the water. Lil un will be in the water mostly and he will prob be digging in the sand 

Did you get this recently?


----------

